# power outage



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

This morning we lost power for ~1.5 hours in Vaughan area.

When the power was restored, Aqualclear filter and Penguin bio-wheel filters (And red-sea nano filter) did not get restarted properly - water was syphoned out as soon as power went out, and they had to be kick started by adding water in the filter. The following filters ran fine after power restore - Top fin HOB, aquaeon HOB, Tetra HOB, eheim 2213s.

This brought few concerns to me

1. if this occurred while I'm on a trip somewhere else, the filter will stop until I arrive home. How long the fishes may last without the power filter running?
2. if the power filters get restarted after few days, won't the beneficial bacteria all die due to lack of oxygen? How long do they survive?
3. when impellers run without fully submerged in water, won't it damage them in anyway if left running for days like that?

Should I invest in UPS for these guys??

Maybe another reason to let go all HOBs and go with canisters on all tanks, or just sponge filters.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

The thing with HOB filters is that once power is lost and the siphon causes the water to drain, the key to restoring function is to make sure that not too much of the water drains out. You do this by keeping the water level in the tank relatively high so that not too much water siphons out.

For years I had my HOBs on timers so they would turn off at night, and then in the morning, since the water levels were near the trim, there would be no problem in turning back on.

I have also considered a UPC for my filters, just in case power goes out sometime, especially while on a trip. Maybe a worthwhile investment, especially with my little zebra plecs....


----------

